# What a fine looking young man !!!!!



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

6lb Fireline,2000 Stradic,7" modified B.A. and a 3/4 oz jighead and look what ya get


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

How about a little Carnage with my buddy Capt Jimmy and T.J.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Looks like a serial killer with a nice
fish in his hands!!


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

How about a little Trolling with my Buds Nick and Clyde from this board boat docked in Deale !!!!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Capt Attitude said:


> How about a little Carnage with my buddy Capt Jimmy and T.J.



A trip from last winter?
I hope we can get into some of that action!


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

This was a great night didn't have to leave the dock beer and Rock ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Twas a good day!*










  ....Hat


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Nice penny loafers Hat.


----------



## Hat80 (Sep 22, 2002)

*Glad you like um...*



Lipyourown said:


> Nice penny loafers Hat.


Now, hug a root Rosebud! ....Hat


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Where have you been hiding Clyde? Welcome back!!! :beer:


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

I wanna know who let Hat hold their feesh?....the R


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Fishbreath said:


> Where have you been hiding Clyde? Welcome back!!! :beer:


Clyde is always here...watching....
watching....

Takes an enticing bait to get him
to come out and play though.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Capt Attitude said:


> 6lb Fireline,2000 stradic,7" modified B.A. and a 3/4 oz jighead and look what ya get


Dubious braided line , old Penn 309 , Home-made Gigantor Trout Bomb , nonmodified BS and a big mo fo !


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Small boat HEAVEN ! :fishing: Hey Mikey !


----------



## booboo (Jan 2, 2007)

Man, that striper's nice!  I wish I could put out on a boat but my stomach has vetoed any trips like that!:--| :--| I'll just have to keep my toes buried in the sand.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Man I thought some of them Sandfleas and Pier rats were some fugly folks but them boatn guys are even ugly in the dark  

And besides hat was around when Penny loafers were just half a penny


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

Shooter said:


> Man I thought some of them Sandfleas and Pier rats were some fugly folks but them boatn guys are even ugly in the dark
> 
> And besides hat was around when Penny loafers were just half a penny


 Might be ugly , but we catch feesh ! Mo Fo !


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

old linesides said:


> Might be ugly , but we catch feesh ! Mo Fo !


Well gesss I guess yall do,, when ya park the boat right over top of the Nursery and snag the kiddies when they come out to play  
It's OK though, us Sandfleas and Pier Rats do understand yall need a little extra help.


----------



## Capt Attitude (Jul 19, 2005)

Bwahahahahahaha good one !!!! Like fishing in a barrel :fishing: opcorn: :beer:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Great pics*

Nice job. Congrats to all. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------

